
The world's fastest human is Canadian - aroberge
http://www.cbc.ca/sportslongform/entry/the-worlds-fastest-human-is-canadian
======
smt88
Flagged for misleading title. The title makes it sound like he's a runner,
which would certainly be surprising.

Better title would be:

"Canadian man breaks record for fastest man-powered vehicle" or something.

~~~
aroberge
While I agree that the title can be misleading, it is the original title of
the article which I thought one was required to use.

~~~
smt88
The guidelines say to change the title if it's clickbait:

"Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait."[1]

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
gus_massa
In these cases, usually the recommendation is to use the subtitle.
"Saskatchewan native Todd Reichert rides the fastest vehicle powered by
muscle"

